# Open Solaris Live CD



## Admirer Of Digit (Jan 24, 2010)

New to d OS... 
when I put the OS CD in my drive and restart my computer.....
Booting Invokes ....
after some time it stops at the message given below--
Login Id ..sort of something

then I have to cut off the Power Supply
to return back as it gets CRASHED

Please HELP  me out.... 

 for your help....


----------



## staticsid (Jan 27, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> New to d OS...
> when I put the OS CD in my drive and restart my computer.....
> Booting Invokes ....
> after some time it stops at the message given below--
> ...



What prompt do you exactly get? If its something like OpenSolaris Console login then please do not enter anything there. Just wait for the GUI Login window to come up. 

Let me know the exact point and the error message you get and we can solve it.


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jan 29, 2010)

staticsid said:


> What prompt do you exactly get? If its something like OpenSolaris Console login then please do not enter anything there. Just wait for the GUI Login window to come up.



Firstly I choose Open solaris 2009.06 at the first page ...then it did some mounting and all..

Further,it asks to choose a language for keyboard layout { i choose 43} then for desktop layout { i choose 6} then foll. comes one by one..

"user selected english
configuring devices
mounting cdroms
reading ZFS configuratiom:done

open solaris console login"

then i kept it on for 1/2 hour but it did not responded ...any sort of GUI login window {as told by you :thank you for that  }
then i tried to write something in the login but it did not write and system got crashed there {as it got halted ,nothing working,so i need to cut off power supply to restart}..............

Please help me out..  .


----------



## krabhishek (Feb 1, 2010)

Can you please tell me the config of your machine? I have not encountered this problem in past. I would like to fix it.

-Abhishek


----------



## krabhishek (Feb 1, 2010)

Also, if possible, can you please try and use the CD to install OpenSolaris on virtualbox. Don't install, just try and boot from the CD using virtualbox. I want to eliminate the chance of the media being corrupt.


----------



## proxyg33k (Feb 24, 2010)

Admirer Of Digit said:


> Firstly I choose Open solaris 2009.06 at the first page ...then it did some mounting and all..
> 
> Further,it asks to choose a language for keyboard layout { i choose 43} then for desktop layout { i choose 6} then foll. comes one by one..
> 
> ...




ur configuration of the machine is nt ohkay,,,....faced this prob last wekk on my friends pc....

also check ur cd for any error or corrupted files


----------



## aashish.joshi (Feb 28, 2010)

i'm facing the same problem on virtualbox..my config is:

core 2 duo 2.2 GHz
2GB DDR 2
160 GB hdd
G33/G31 onboard gfx


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Feb 28, 2010)

Try burning the iso in 8x or lower speed. Well...If you face login problem then you can try logging in by username: jack and password: jack(This is the default user for OpenSolaris) but as said by others if you don't enter anything and wait it automatically logs you in.

May be there is some other problem. Test your RAM with Memtest86+. And try to burn the image in lower speed and try again.


----------



## scaa (Mar 15, 2010)

How can one configure tata photon plus broadband in open solaris


----------



## mosestheman (Apr 7, 2010)

hey  if u get somthing like ''console login'' then dont write any thing....first tell me about ur HDD .....if it is old...then it might have developed Bad sectors..and the problem like getting stuck usually occurs because of failing hdd.....borrow ur friends hdd and try ........Do NOT install open solaris on you friend HDD and he lose his data..


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Apr 7, 2010)

its mostly gfx problem- might be not supported, check for supported h/w at open solaris site.


----------



## mosestheman (Apr 7, 2010)

no live cd boots even without gfx drivers......hey LIVE CD 's purpose is first check the drivers if they are available then....install os....mine also booted without gfx drivers ....but unfortunately i can install but in vain as my gfx card is not supported....but i removed my gfx card and started using it with integrated gfx


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Apr 11, 2010)

mosestheman said:


> no live cd boots even without gfx drivers......hey LIVE CD 's purpose is first check the drivers if they are available then....install os....mine also booted without gfx drivers ....but unfortunately i can install but in vain as my gfx card is not supported....but i removed my gfx card and started using it with integrated gfx



thing is i have checked my hdd for bad sectors , bt fortunately there are none of bad sectors,,,,

---------- Post added at 09:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:23 PM ----------




mosestheman said:


> no live cd boots even without gfx drivers......hey LIVE CD 's purpose is first check the drivers if they are available then....install os....mine also booted without gfx drivers ....but unfortunately i can install but in vain as my gfx card is not supported....but i removed my gfx card and started using it with integrated gfx



thing is i have checked my hdd for bad sectors , bt fortunately there are none of bad sectors,,,,
still problem exists.......


----------



## Admirer Of Digit (Jun 13, 2010)

Please help me out./..........


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Jun 13, 2010)

when the bootloader comes i.e grub

press tab

append acpi to existing cursor string...ie jus type noacpi

now enter n post ur replyy


----------

